# panther chameleon setup pics wanted



## white (May 16, 2009)

i am getting a panther chameleon in a few weeks and would like to see pics of your setups to get some ideas


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

they need the same enclosure you would give any chameleon, there nothing different to alot of other chameleons just the colours: victory:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

andy123 said:


> they need the same enclosure you would give any chameleon, there nothing different to alot of other chameleons just the colours: victory:


yes i know but would like to see some pics to get ideas


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

white said:


> yes i know but would like to see some pics to get ideas


 
ive got some pics of a young veiled chams viv: victory:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

here my 5month old male veileds viv, since this pic the bulb is now outside the tank so he doesnt burn himself: victory:
















and one of him- his grown since this and put on lots of weight:mf_dribble:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

thanks but looking for panther setups.i already have a veiled


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

white said:


> thanks but looking for panther setups.i already have a veiled


 
there exactly the same, just set the panthers up as your veileds is:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

andy123 said:


> there exactly the same, just set the panthers up as your veileds is:Na_Na_Na_Na:


panthers need a lot more water as they come from the jungle in madagascar where as veiled come from the yemen which is a lot drier


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

so you use a higher humidity holding substarte, you spray/mist the chameleon more throughout the day, you get a mister/ sprayer system, but the actual setup is different, same plants branches vines etc.. dont use waterfalls as they collect bacteria which can affect the chameleon:whistling2: so just spraying more and a humidity holding substrate and there fine


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

and if you dont believe me, check this out Finally FINISHED! - Chameleon Forums :whistling2:
thats a panther and thats in a cage that you would happily keep a veiled in:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

cheers,what plants and branches do you have in there?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

bump.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dont think u get the point keep them the same as a yemans like all the others said and u have a yemans so u know wot to do :bash:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> Dont think u get the point keep them the same as a yemans like all the others said and u have a yemans so u know wot to do :bash:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

andy123 said:


> there exactly the same, just set the panthers up as your veileds is:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
dude you need to reveiw your watering methods asap as your little veild is dehydrated to the point there will be a massive amount of strain put on the liver and kidneys, you need to make sure the little guy is drinking as it will go downhill rapidly from this stage.


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

cham25 said:


> dude you need to reveiw your watering methods asap as your little veild is dehydrated to the point there will be a massive amount of strain put on the liver and kidneys, you need to make sure the little guy is drinking as it will go downhill rapidly from this stage.


:whip::2thumb:agreed


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

come on let's see those setups:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

cham25 said:


> dude you need to reveiw your watering methods asap as your little veild is dehydrated to the point there will be a massive amount of strain put on the liver and kidneys, you need to make sure the little guy is drinking as it will go downhill rapidly from this stage.





Chameleoco said:


> :whip::2thumb:agreed


 
well if u havent looked his now still with me so there wasnt anything wrong his had the same water method of spraying 3-4 times a day, his now 6/7 months old and grown aload:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## thelostprophet (Feb 10, 2008)

This is my other halfs setup that we built this weekend just gone










Theres a thread with all the pictures of how we did as we went along aswel

Clicky


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

what temps you got in there?


----------



## Nixehface (Sep 30, 2009)

white said:


> what temps you got in there?


The basking temp is 34degrees with ambient being anywhere between 24 and 32!
you need to mist regularly though as panthers need a good amount of humidity


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Nixehface said:


> The basking temp is 34degrees with ambient being anywhere between 24 and 32!
> you need to mist regularly though as panthers need a good amount of humidity


not much of a temperature gradient they need to be able to cool down


----------



## Nixehface (Sep 30, 2009)

white said:


> not much of a temperature gradient they need to be able to cool down


That is the ambient level that panthers enclosures are suppose to be..
I have researched this and there are a number of websites and people that agree with that. For example....

'You must supply a gradient from about 75 degrees F to 85 degrees F. Do not let the temperature drop below 75 degrees F or above 90 degrees F' - The Lizard Lounge

'A daytime temperature gradient of 75-90 F (24-32 C) should be provided, with a basking spot at 95 F (35 C). At night, they should have a temperature drop of about 10-15 F (5-10 C). If your home doesn't drop below 65-70 F (18-21 C) at night, heating at night isn't necessary' - Exotic pets

'Basking area - 85F - 90F
Ambient area - 75F - 85F
night time - 65F - 75F' - Screameleons.

Do some research!
That's generally a good start....


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Nixehface said:


> That is the ambient level that panthers enclosures are suppose to be..
> I have researched this and there are a number of websites and people that agree with that. For example....
> 
> 'You must supply a gradient from about 75 degrees F to 85 degrees F. Do not let the temperature drop below 75 degrees F or above 90 degrees F' - The Lizard Lounge
> ...


i have done mate! but i talk to breeders not look at google


----------



## Nixehface (Sep 30, 2009)

white said:


> i have done mate! but i talk to breeders not look at google


i did say people too


----------

